# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Dangeureuse Russie?

## The Hatred

Fran

----------


## Sascha

Un peu...les russes vieux peut etre mechants aux cons etranges. Ne dites pas quelque chose stupide, et tu vas etre ok.

----------


## The Hatred

Si je ne me comporte pas en con alors je pourrais vivre tranquilement l

----------


## possopo

oui, les russes sont des gens tr

----------


## Sascha

haha

----------


## pierrot

Excellente description et quelle po

----------


## VendingMachine

[quote=The Hatred]Fran

----------


## Анатолий

[quote=The Hatred]Fran

----------

